# what does this error mean when i try to start apache22?



## baronobeefdip (Nov 30, 2011)

I started my own experiments with apache 2.2 in FreeBSD 8.2 but I am running into some problems with the startup. Whenever i try to start it by typing 

```
service apache22 onestart
```
I get this error message.

```
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for baronobeefdip.com
httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
httpd: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for baronobeefdip.com
httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22: WARNING: failed to start apache22
```
I have checked the handbook on http server and apache and found nothing that pertained to this problem. What do I need to install in order for this to work?


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2011)

It means that the apache server is trying to bind to address baronobeefdip.com and that address does not resolve to an IP address. Sounds like you're using the domainname in the configuration for the listen address instead of the correct host name for your server.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Nov 30, 2011)

So how do I set it up to use the right settings in order for the server to work?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

Fix DNS so that the domain name actually resolves.  Or enter it in /etc/hosts if you don't have a DNS server.


----------



## baronobeefdip (Dec 1, 2011)

Solved it, I gave the machine a domain name with BIND. Then gave it a hostname that resembled the domain name that the DNS gave it. I typed the ip address in a web browser and the html page came up that read "IT WORKS!".


----------

